# Pics and manuals?



## bigj (Oct 25, 2002)

Site rocks. Best on web.

It would be nice if you were able to post a screen picture of the title page and one of the game in action, so people could decide if they want to download the game as they might enjoy it.

This could reduce your bandwidth too, as people will not need to download a game that they don't like the look of.

Anyone agree?

Would be wonderful if you managed to also make scans of manuals for the games!  B)


----------



## KiVan (Oct 25, 2002)

well... you will find almost every good game commented in the forum... this would help you to choose best games...

furthermore the page will became soooo long... for example in the last 2 days 10 games came out... 

i think this suggestion is not applicable


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 25, 2002)

but true guys be careful the mods might get you by saying if you want all that stuff you should buy the games lol


----------



## SMN (Oct 25, 2002)

screen shots of games are everywhere


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 25, 2002)

How about somebody make a post and keep it updated and bumped with links to current screenshots and boxart lol.  If you really want it then make it happen


----------



## KiVan (Oct 25, 2002)

will that somebody be you ??


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 25, 2002)

Hah actually thats not a bad idea... lol.  Let me look into that, I'm wondering if its really even a desired thing by many people actually.  Got any webspace I could upload the graphics to?


----------



## fireworkz (Oct 25, 2002)

QUOTE(bigj @ Oct 25 2002 said:


> .....It would be nice if you were able to post a screen picture of the title page and one of the game in action, so people could decide .....
> Would be wonderful if you managed to also make scans of manuals for the games!Â B)


Hi..
Why not use Google to search for the Game Covers. 
There are plenty of SIte that keep up reviews of new games with their Pics and ScreenShots .. Use them to check out the Game..

Im sure would be real time consuming and space filling to add Pics to this Site..and would probably take ages to have the page load up..

I feel this is a Crisp , Neat and Cool Site .. Hopefully Kivan keeps it this way.

And do remember more Pics mean more KB added and more Badwidth consumed.

Manuals .. Nice idea ..but isnt this asking too much.. I feel the Forum and Roms are more than enough. 

Take Care 
Fireworkz


----------



## Djang (Oct 25, 2002)

Gues what I have a host and I know where to get the box art.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Oct 26, 2002)

This is something I've been messing around with for a while, but I can never be bothered finishing the damn thing.  Currently just a gameboy displaying a screen capture for all the games up to 500 or so.
No design, no text, etc.  I was just trying something out to see if it'd work for another project.

That reminds me  I havent updated my boxart since 450, lol.

Still if I really thought it was necessary I'd probably finish it.
I'm not convinced it'd be used by more than a handfull of people.
Most that I know just download all the roms, no matter how awful.


----------

